# Imagens de Satelite



## Iceberg (10 Jun 2006 às 00:32)

Boa Noite a todos.

Normalmente costumo seguir as imagens de satélite pelo site do INM, que normalmente têm um atraso de 1h45m, mais ou menos ...

Também consulto pontualmente outros sites, e apercebo-me que a diferença é semelhante, apesar de há algum tempo atrás, no site "O Tempo On-Line", conseguia obter imagens, se bem me lembro, com uma atraso de apenas meia-hora.

O que eu gostava que partilhassem comigo é, antes de mais, se existe a possibilidade de obter imagens de satélite quase em tempo real, ou se isso não existe de facto e, por outro lado, quais as imagens de satélite que vocês costumam utilizar nas vossas observações meteorológicas.

Um Bom Fim-de-Semana para todos!


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jun 2006 às 00:37)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Boa Noite a todos.
> 
> Normalmente costumo seguir as imagens de satélite pelo site do INM, que normalmente têm um atraso de 1h45m, mais ou menos ...
> 
> ...



Não ha nada como ir a fonte das imagens

http://www.eumetsat.int/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=444&l=en

Não te esqueças que as horas que estão nos satelites tanto no IM como no eumetsat são UTC. Pelo que 22UTC = 23 GMT ( que são as horas a que estamos acostumados a usar..)


----------



## Iceberg (10 Jun 2006 às 00:44)

Dj_alex, obrigado pela dica, mas depois de uma visita muito rápida, cliquei no tópico "imagens em real-time", no entanto as imagens continuam com pelo menos 1h45m de atraso, e a nitidez e pormenor das mesmas deixa a desejar, por exemplo, em comparação com as do INM. Deve ter a ver com as escalas usadas, não?


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jun 2006 às 00:51)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Dj_alex, obrigado pela dica, mas depois de uma visita muito rápida, cliquei no tópico "imagens em real-time", no entanto as imagens continuam com pelo menos 1h45m de atraso, e a nitidez e pormenor das mesmas deixa a desejar, por exemplo, em comparação com as do INM. Deve ter a ver com as escalas usadas, não?




Viste o que eu disse das UTC??? :P a última imagem do IM é das 23UTC o que equivale as 24h    e como eles so tem imagens de hora a hora...esta actualizado:P

Quando ao eumetsat no pagina das imagens de satelite, mete o MET-7...tens imagens de 30 em 30... Por exemplo esta lá a imagem das 23.30 UTC que equivale as 24.30...:P:P

ok?


----------



## Fil (10 Jun 2006 às 01:11)

Se queres imagens actualizadas de 6 em 6 horas mas em maior resolução, podes ver estas:

http://www.fvalk.com/day_image.htm


Ou estas ainda em maior resolução (máximo 5000x3800) mas a mais recente é sempre do dia anterior mas por outro lado tem muitas imagens em arquivo:

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/Spain/


----------



## Luis França (10 Jun 2006 às 01:26)

*Tenho uma dúvida sobre esta imagem*

será que alguém me pode explicar o que aconteceu a esta imagem de satélite?

http://www.intellicast.com/WeatherImg/Satellite/world.gif

Temp. ext -  22,5º

Local - Azenhas do Mar, Sintra


----------



## Minho (10 Jun 2006 às 13:37)

Para veres a imagens em animação tens estes dois links que recolhi aqui neste forum:

http://www.chmi.cz/meteo/sat/SDUS/index.php?&lang=en&auto_nahraj_pocet=29&rep_index=0&add_index=6&obnov_index=48

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi?speed=4&count=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Iceberg (10 Jun 2006 às 22:58)

Dj-alex, obrigado pelos esclarecimentos, quer dizer então que as imagens do site do INM estão em hora UTC, e sendo assim são uma hora mais recentes daquilo que eu imaginava, certo?

Fil, fantástico link, obrigado.
Até fiquei com pele de galinha, senti-me a planar sobre a imensidão dos USA  , já agora aquilo no Golfo do México começa a ficar animado, não acham?


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jun 2006 às 12:12)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Dj-alex, obrigado pelos esclarecimentos, quer dizer então que as imagens do site do INM estão em hora UTC, e sendo assim são uma hora mais recentes daquilo que eu imaginava, certo?



Certo  As imagens de radar também estão em UTC


----------

